# Anglerboot selber bauen?!?



## RKO9 (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo 
ich hätte mal ne Frage.
Da ich nicht so viel für ein Ruderboot zum Angeln ausgeben will kam mir die Idee ein kleines Ruderboot zu bauen.

Jetzt meine Fragen:
Lohnt sich das oder hat einer von euch auch schon erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Hat vieleicht einer von euch einen Bauplan?#c

Auserdem hab ich Holz und die Maschinen dazu.:m







das wäre etwa meine Wunschgröße. |supergri

Also danke für die Antworten schon mal im voraus.

MFG 
Ralf

#:


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*



> Hat vieleicht einer von euch einen Bauplan?#c
> 
> Auserdem hab ich Holz und die Maschinen dazu.:m


Dann googel mal  "stitch & glue", oder "Dory"!

Hier z.B. mit Free plan:http://www.duckworksbbs.com/plans/lewis/duckskiff/index.htm

Jürgen


----------



## RKO9 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Danke!

MFG
Ralf


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Hier gibt es z.B. eines in der Größenordnung wie auf deinem Bild und noch faltbar dazu!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX6OrS9gkpE

Jürgen


----------



## RKO9 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Danke für deine Hilfe ich werd mich jetzt an die Arbeit machen.
Ich werde mir jetzt ein Flatboat bauen und das zu Falten wenns Fertig ist werd ich noch Fotos reinstellen #6

MFG
Ralf


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*



> Danke für deine Hilfe ich werd mich jetzt an die Arbeit machen.
> Ich werde mir jetzt ein Flatboat bauen und das zu Falten wenns Fertig ist werd ich noch Fotos reinstellen #6


Na du bist ja ganz schön zackig unterwegs und äußerst kurz entschlossen!
Willst du nicht vielleicht noch ein paar Alternativen checken und dich zumindest theoretisch mit der Bauweise vertraut machen?
Ich trage mich auch schon eine Weile mit dem Gedanken, mir ein speziell
auf meine Bedürfnisse zugeschnittenes Boot zu bauen.
Aber erstens ist das gar nicht mal sooo günstig, zumindest wenn man auch die Arbeitszeit mit einberechnet!
Platz und Material kommen noch hinzu,von geeigneten Werkzeugen ganz zu schweigen!

Jürgen


----------



## One6Zero3 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Ich Persönlich finde das hier ja nicht schlecht 



http://youtu.be/gHvyUkTTsLM


----------



## RKO9 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Zackig ich hab die Idee schon seit letztem Jahr


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

tja...da bin ich ja mal gespannt was bei rauskommt 
man findet immer mal wieder günstige kleine gebrauchte Angelboote - man muß etwas Gedult haben beim suchen
aber schon mal viel Erfolg beim dem Projekt !
gute tipps bekommst du sicher auch im boote-forum in der Selbstbauecke


----------



## Naturbursche88 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Auf das Ergebniss bin ich ebenfalls gespannt :m

Vielelicht entdeckst ne Marktlücke |bigeyes


----------



## heinmama (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Also bauen kann man alles,die frage ist immer ob man wirklich so viel billiger damit fährt.
Industrie Sperrholz ist zwar billig zu haben, aber um das 
wasserfest zu laminieren mit Epoxidharz kommen doch noch
Kosten auf einen zu.

Gruß

Heinmama


----------



## RKO9 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Na klar kommen Kosten auf mich zu |bigeyes
Grundgerüst stehet schon konnt aber kein Bild machen da mein Bruder die kamera in der Arbeit dabei hat. 
Und mit meinem Handy ein gutes Foto zu machen is schon fast unmöglich. #q
Bild wird aber noch folgen.
Da mich mein Vater auch auf das Laminieren angesprochen hat sind wir auf die Idee gekommen von meinem Couso der Modelbauer ist Bootslack zu holen. 
Der sollte ja mit dem laminieren erfahrungen haben. :m

MFG
Ralf


----------



## heinmama (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Wenn das Grundgerüst schon steht,dann ran ans Werk,ich war mir nicht ganz im Klaren das Du schon soweit bist. 

Fürs Laminieren hab ichnen Link Für Dich:

http://www.salmoboats.com/de/stich_and_glue.html

Viel Spaß noch bei Deinem Projekt.

GR.

Heinmama


----------



## RKO9 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Danke #h
aber bis jetzt bin ich noch nicht viel weitergekommen wegen meinen Hausaufgaben. 
(Referat und Gedicht mit 30 Strophen auswendig lernen) #q
Und wies die Mutter sagt erst die Arbeit dann das Vergnügen.|znaika:

MFG
Ralf


----------



## RKO9 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*





so soweit bin ich jetzt schon mit der hilfe meines Vaters.
nur noch laminieren :m
So und was sagt ihr jetzt dazu|muahah:


----------



## Scorpion85 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Alter Schwede, das sieht bis jetzt schonmal richtig geil aus und macht einen mega kribbelig sowas auch in die Hand zu nehmen! xD

Was haste für das Holz bezahlt in etwa?

Sieht echt Bombe aus bis jetzt!

LG
Chris


----------



## zandernase (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Mahlzeit,

für 2 Tage arbeit sieht das ja echt schon mal ziemlich schnieke aus...
Nach welchem Plan baust Du jetzt?

Gruß ZN


----------



## RKO9 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

ich glaub mein Dad hat so um die 25-35€ gezahlt für das Holz.

plan gibts nich nur einen in meinem Kopf |kopfkrat 

MFG
Ralf :m

PS: Ich freu mich schon drauf damit zum #: zu gehen.


----------



## Franky (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Nicht schlecht! :m Wie willst Du vorwärts kommen? Rudern oder Motor???


----------



## volkerm (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Gute, saubere Arbeit!
Runde bitte vor  dem Laminieren alle Stosskanten grösstmöglich aus; das macht die Arbeit leichter, und "schlüssiger". Bei Innenecken ist es nicht ganz so schlimm, aber bei Aussenecken sind die Gewebe/Gelege sehr sperrig, selbst leichte. Wenn das Holz nicht so will, wie es soll- je eine Bohrung in die Partnerhölzer, und mit Kabelbindern zusammenziehen. Ist zwar ein Arbeitsschritt mehr, da man dann mit Streifen laminieren muss, um die Kabelbinder rauszukriegen, aber ist die Mühe wert. Bei Fragen PN, helfe gern und habs durch.

Gruss

Volker


----------



## donak (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Saubere Arbeit, sieht sehr gut aus. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Das sieht auf dem Bild aus, als ob du da einen Schwertkasten eingebaut hast!Oder täusche ich mich da?
Soll das eine Segeljolle werden?

Jürgen


----------



## atibandi (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

das ist doch einfach nur ein fake!!!!
hier der link der original erbauers des bootes:
http://leeboatworkspocketship.blogspot.de/2011/05/its-starting-to-look-boat.html

einfach nur peinlich!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Hab ich doch richtig gesehen,eine Segeljolle und geklaut noch dazu (also das Bild)!

Jürgen


----------



## volkerm (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Die gleiche Werkstatt stimmt mich schon auch nachdenklich...


----------



## norwegian_sun (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

hab mich schon über den preis für das holz gewundert....|gr:


----------



## One6Zero3 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Hahahahaha

owned !!!


----------



## derporto (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

ganz unfein!!

Aber, und da möchte ich schon drauf hinweisen: Ich nehme trotz der Fakebilder an, dass der Junge sich tatsächlich ein eigenes Boot bauen möchte. Sonst hätte er auch schon im Eingangspost mit diesen Bildern kommen können. 

Noch dazu mag mir nur schwer ein rationaler Grund einfallen, warum man Zeit und Energie dafür verschwenden sollte, in einem Angelforum einen derartig durchdachten Fake aufzuführen.

Ich möchte mal einfach an Übermut glauben.

Ich hätte jedenfalls nichts dagegen, wenn der User seinen Fehler eingesteht, kurz seine Intention dazu nennt, und wir uns dann vielleicht tatsächlich über den Eigenbau eines solchen kleinen Bootes unterhalten können.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*



> Noch dazu mag mir nur schwer ein rationaler Grund einfallen, warum man  Zeit und Energie dafür verschwenden sollte, in einem Angelforum einen  derartig durchdachten Fake aufzuführen.



Ich denke,da wollte sich ein Bengel mit Langeweile etwas wichtig machen!
Vielleicht amüsiert der sich noch über unsere "Blödheit"?
Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass der sich noch mal meldet, aber wegen mir soll er doch seine Bootsbaufantasien weiter posten, nur von mir kriegt er keine Tipps mehr!
Ich habe den Verdacht,dass sich da ein ganz armes Würstchen hinter verbirgt, der einem eigentlich leid tun sollte!

Jürgen


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

das ist ja ein knaller|uhoh:


----------



## sprogoe (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

das hobbythekbuch 1 von jean pütz aus 1991 zeigte mal den bau eines klappbootes namens hobbtimist, welches zum rudern und segeln geeignet war.
das buch gibt es scheinbar noch auf amazon:

http://www.amazon.de/Das-Hobbythek--Buch-Wolfgang-Back/dp/3802561007/ref=sr_1_9?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1360781102&sr=1-9

oder man googelt einfach mal nach "hobbtimist", dann findet man auf youtube ein 4-teiliges viedeo darüber:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwElqZQxYkk

das hobbtimist sieht zwar nicht so toll aus, wie das im bau befindliche des te und es scheint auch kein sehr hohes freibord zu haben, aber der bau erscheint mir auch relativ einfach.

gruß siggi

p.s.
das ist jetzt aber echt kein fake, den blödsinn habe ich ja erst jetzt gesehen.


----------



## krauthi7 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

ich schmeiss mich wech  :z

da liest du hier aufmerksam und dann sowas  

voll erwischt würde ich sagen :q


----------



## donak (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Schade, dann eher armselig...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

... 

Touchè ...


----------



## Franky (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Tsss... Hab mich schon gewundert - Plattbodenboot angekündigt und dann doch gekielt, keine Ruderdollen, Spiegel eher "schwach".... (Daher meine Frage nach dem Antrieb). Aber so...............................
Ich würde sagen: tschüss! :m


----------



## aalex (28. April 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Haha, am besten.
Voll erwischt den Hochstapler


----------



## btwauss (29. April 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Haha bin hier gerade drauf gestoßen und bin echt erstaunt was Menschen mit lange Weile so alles machen


----------



## noob4ever (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Anglerboot selber bauen?!?*

Das sind nur Kinder die nicht genug Anerkennung bei den Eltern finden.... Das Kind kann nichts dafür, es wurde so erzogen.


----------

